# New York Art Deco  Metalwork



## thomasjfletcher (Apr 19, 2005)

Edgar Brandt, Oasis











*Cheney Silk Company * 
 1925, cnr 34th Street and Lexington Ave


























*Chanin Building*
122 East 42nd Street  1927-1929 Sloan & Robertson











*American International Building*
1930-1932 70 Pine St.   






*New Yorker Hotel*
Sugarman & Berger 1930 






*29 Broadway*






*Waldorf-Astoria Hotel * 






*Western Union Building*
Voorhees, Gmelin & Walker  1928-1930 

Full series at-
http://www.nyc-architecture.com/ARCH/Notes-ARTDECO.htm


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh wow, these are cool. I MUST call my sister back to this board! I must, with this thread! She is such a huge fan of Art Deco (or Jugendstil, as it is called in our language).


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 19, 2005)

AWESOME stuff!  i've got to get back up there!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 19, 2005)

Very cool pics of some really interesting subjects.  Nice job


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 19, 2005)

Excellent. One of these days I have got to make it to NY. Its on the to do list.

Eric


----------

